# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  windows VISTA

## DEL

есть у кого ссылка на нормальный retail ? качнуть хочу

----------


## Botanig

> есть у кого ссылка на нормальный retail ? качнуть хочу


Только зря трафик переведёшь и время на установку, качай лучше http://ogomor.nnm.ru/windows_xp_sp2_...mi_po_maj_lite

Скоро выйдет с обновлениями по июнь, лучше подождать, я сам скачал и не жалуюсь, вообще всё шустро работает!

----------


## Muravey

Не знаю как там ХР и ее обновления, но я уже на "висте х64 ультимат" очень давно и ни каких нареканий. Правда памяти у меня 4 гига и видео 8800 Gt и по сему тормозов не замечаю.
Сегодня поставил Sp1, все прекрасно, все настройки и таблетка сохранились.
Ссылки дать могу, но для зоны Ru они не прокатят, так как находятся в зоне Ua-ix (Украина)
Если есть прокси на Ua-ix то дам ссылки или сам залью.

----------


## tihOnOff

Полностью сгласен))) Виста рулит... Рулит конечно из всего семейства виндовс, а так рулит Линукс СуСе!!!!

----------


## Cygnus

Хм... не знаю как вам .. посидел пару дней на ней - ничего серьезного не делал, кроме того что пытался на ней поставить одну СУБД, настроить интернет через жпрс.... 

Кроче моя оценка этой ОС - слабая 4.
думаю выйдет сервис пакет таки 900 когда Виста станет нормальной

----------


## tihOnOff

ну не так уж все и плохо... я поставил мускул, пшп и апач без проблем, в инет через жпрс с телефона и комунникатора стало еще проще, не нужно ставить дрова тама всякие и все прочее... просто нужно знать где все ето и не стесняться заходить во всякие там панели задач и все такое!!!))) Но все ж оценка тож 4, иначе бы я не сел за линух, хотя есть плюс, теперь то уж из линуха я не вылезу, и зря что раньше не появилась виста, раньше бы начал осваивать мир никсов!!!

----------


## Cygnus

Если послушать отзывы наших Гуру .. то можно вывести простую теорию что , как десктопная версия Виста очень хороша :)
Очень грамотна продумана файловая система.
Одним словом Майкрасофт просто решила не парится над дырами в ХР а просто сделать чета сверхновое. Отдадим должное - У них не плохо получилось ;)

----------


## KriStOFFer

Пиплы , а как попроще Sp1 под Висту скачать? Через оффсайт или ссылочку волшебную?  Скиньте ссылку под русскую Висту плиззз...

----------


## SMARTER

> Только зря трафик переведёшь и время на установку, качай лучше http://ogomor.nnm.ru/windows_xp_sp2_...mi_po_maj_lite
> 
> Скоро выйдет с обновлениями по июнь, лучше подождать, я сам скачал и не жалуюсь, вообще всё шустро работает!


Слушай, друг, а где ссылка для СКАЧИВАНИЯ.:confused:

----------


## SMARTER

> Ссылки дать могу, но для зоны Ru они не прокатят, так как находятся в зоне Ua-ix (Украина)
> Если есть прокси на Ua-ix то дам ссылки или сам залью.


Я музон неплохо с украины качаю, так что давай, и не парься.
А если заливать - то залей если можешь. Только в этом месяце я не могу - у меня траффик больно большой вышел.

----------


## jov

ССылки есть на http://torrents.ru/

----------


## SMARTER

> есть у кого ссылка на нормальный retail ? качнуть хочу


Регнулся на торрентовском форуме, и нашел таки торрент на нормальный ретайль. Тока без таблЭтки.

----------


## Nep

*ВАРЕЗНИК (WAREZ)* Вы что-то ищете? Вам сюда. Объявления о поиске программного обеспечения и все находки в этом форуме.

http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=2292


p.s: наши же правила :)

----------


## SMARTER

> *ВАРЕЗНИК (WAREZ)* Вы что-то ищете? Вам сюда. Объявления о поиске программного обеспечения и все находки в этом форуме.
> 
> http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=2292
> 
> 
> p.s: наши же правила :)


А я и не думал просить здесь помощи. Просто Дэл попросил ссылку на ретайл, а я тока недавно набрел на ссылочку. Ну вот и решил попробовать пособить, чем смогу.
;) ;) ;)

----------


## Nep

;)
ну и я про тоже :) 
DEL просто тему не в том разделе создал по идее :)

----------


## SMARTER

Ребза-коллеги, кто может! Перекиньте топик в Варезник. Мы с Нэпом очень просим.:)

----------


## Vladik71

Судя по числу прочтений тема таки актуальна, то ж предлагаю продолжитью Вот собрался сам качнуть висту, но получается как в той присказке: "гляжу в книгу - вижу фигу" Вижу следующие доступные закачки:

1) microsoft_windows_vista_x64_rus_final(1).iso     2,19 Гиг
2) Windows Vista Ultimate Rus SN(2)                 3,97 Гиг
3) ru_vista_x86-x64_dvd_AIO_activated.sfv           3,99 Гиг

Качать буду под новый проц АМД 64-разрядный. Итак,
1) В первом случае смущает размер инсталяхи, оттяпали целый Гиг
2) Во втором случае не понятна разрядность 64 или 32 бита?
3) В третьем смущает загадочность "х86" - что бы оно значило рядом с "x64"?

----------


## Silkoni

Я ничего не имею против Висты, но если ты хочешь установить ее себе, то это наверное плохая идея. Многие старые проги и игры не идут на ней. Она красивая, но дурная. У меня у самого стояла Windows Vista Ultimate Лицензионная. Почти 6 месяцев хотел установить WinXP-SP3 и все же решился. Установил до полной боеготовности за 2 часа.

----------


## Vladik71

Дык, и я о том, что я "против" Висты. К тому же мне, собственно, по-фиг ее красота, НО! Рано или поздно придется переходить, как не крути, а поддержка 2-х ядер в Висте наверняка работает лучше. Да и 64-х разрядность штука серьезная. Ну, может пока еще не весь софт переделали под 2-а ядра и 64-разряда, Но, МОффис уже есть под 64. Жена у меня преподаватель, ей часто приходиться гонять и Ворд и Файн Ридер. ИМХО, для последних двух производительность в Висте - штука критича? Поправьте, если ошибаюсь?

Да, и И-нет экслорер, тоже запарил меня своими тормозами. Вообще-то я работаю с другими броузерами, но некоторые странички не хотят в них правильно отображаться, по той причине, что тупой среднеевропейский "писатель" сайтов, просто "в упор" не замечает существования чего либо окромя IE...

----------

